# customiser le son au démarrage



## PIERRE[gorn] (21 Décembre 2006)

Peut on customiser le son au démarrage, et si oui est-il possible de mettre un son qu'on enregistrerais avec quictkime par exemple, car j'aimerais bien mettre un "Bonjour Gorn" ^^

jvous remercie d'avance, si c'est possible j'aimerais bien la technique bien sur ^^


----------



## disfortune (21 Décembre 2006)

Je pense pas que ce soit faisable, vu que le démarrage ne dépend pas de ton OS, mais du firmware, EFI et tout le bazar au quel on a pas acces
Mais je me trompe peut-etre...


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (21 Décembre 2006)

Disfortune a raison. Le fichier son est stocké dans la ROM sur la carte mère, et  demanderait de flasher le firmware de la machine. Il est uniquement possible de le supprimer.


----------



## Missiku_San (21 Décembre 2006)

et puis c'est LE son du Mac, immuable depuis que Steve l'a enregistré avec son accordéon dans le prototype du premier Mac !
le modifier, c'est comme changer la pomme en orange, c'est du manque de respect Monsieur !  

(déjà qu'on lui a supprimé l'arc-en-ciel !)


----------



## PIERRE[gorn] (21 Décembre 2006)

ouais j'avoue ^^
mais du coup, est-il possible d'ajouter un son au démarrage, une fois que mac OS X est lancé (lorsque le bureau apparaît)?


----------



## Anonyme (22 Décembre 2006)

Missiku_San a dit:


> et puis c'est LE son du Mac, immuable depuis que Steve l'a enregistré avec son accordéon dans le prototype du premier Mac !
> le modifier, c'est comme changer la pomme en orange, c'est du manque de respect Monsieur !
> 
> (déjà qu'on lui a supprimé l'arc-en-ciel !)




Le silence est parfois plus profitable que la parole.


----------



## Anonyme (3 Avril 2007)

si si, il existe un p'ti logiciel pr supprimer ou diminuer ce son, ici :
http://www.logicielmac.com/logiciel/StartupSound.html


----------



## L'Humeur Bleue (14 Avril 2007)

R&#233;ponse stupide et hors sujet.


----------



## man_u_z (20 Avril 2007)

PIERRE[gorn];4100441 a dit:
			
		

> ouais j'avoue ^^
> mais du coup, est-il possible d'ajouter un son au démarrage, une fois que mac OS X est lancé (lorsque le bureau apparaît)?


Et en copiant un fichier de son dans Biblioth&#232;que/StartupItems ?


----------



## Darkfire (20 Avril 2007)

man_u_z a dit:


> Et en copiant un fichier de son dans Biblioth&#232;que/StartupItems ?



D'apr&#232;s ce que j'ai vu, c'est plut&#244;t des executables l&#224;-bas dedans... 
Je vais tester je vous redis dans 3 minutes.

EDIT : Chez moi, &#231;a ne fait rien du tout, il faudrait certainement &#233;crire un executable qui ordonnerai d'ouvrir le fichier au d&#233;marrage, mais l&#224;...bonne chance.


----------



## MamaCass (20 Avril 2007)

Et puis le chime (merci Modern_Thing :love c'est le nom du bruit au d&#233;marrage est un son qui vous permet de savoir si tout est ok niveau mat&#233;riel sur votre mac (comme le petit bip sur pc) donc je ne vous conseille pas de l'enlever


----------



## elKBron (20 Avril 2007)

MamaCass a dit:


> Et puis le chime (merci Modern_Thing :love c'est le nom du bruit au démarrage est un son qui vous permet de savoir si tout est ok niveau matériel sur votre mac (comme le petit bip sur pc) donc je ne vous conseille pas de l'enlever


oui, remplacer n'est pas enlever... si le contrôle est OK et que l'on a un autre son, ca doit etre bon aussi, non ?


----------



## MamaCass (20 Avril 2007)

Pour le changer c'est compliqu&#233; comme l'a dit tumb  voir impossible. Et m&#234;me l&#224; je ne sais pas si ca marcherait


----------



## r e m y (20 Avril 2007)

Tiger-Pro a dit:


> D'après ce que j'ai vu, c'est plutôt des executables là-bas dedans...
> Je vais tester je vous redis dans 3 minutes.
> 
> EDIT : Chez moi, ça ne fait rien du tout, il faudrait certainement écrire un executable qui ordonnerai d'ouvrir le fichier au démarrage, mais là...bonne chance.


 

Je pense qu'il faudrait créer une petite application en AppleScript qui demande à Quicktime de lire le son de ton choix, et placer cette application dans les StartupItems


----------



## MamaCass (20 Avril 2007)

Oui r e m y mais &#231;a ne remplacera pas le chime ?

Si ?


----------



## Darkfire (20 Avril 2007)

r e m y a dit:


> Je pense qu'il faudrait cr&#233;er une petite application en AppleScript qui demande &#224; Quicktime de lire le son de ton choix, et placer cette application dans les StartupItems



Mais Quicktime est-il lanc&#233; &#224; ce stade du d&#233;marrage du mac ? J'en doute...
&#192; mon avis, ce n'est pas fait pour &#234;tre bidouill&#233; tout &#231;a 

@Mamacass

&#192; peu de chose pr&#232;s oui, car il suffirait de supprimer le son de d&#233;marrage pour qu'il semble &#234;tre remplac&#233; par le nouveau qui, en fait, vient plus tard lors du d&#233;marrage.


----------



## r e m y (20 Avril 2007)

MamaCass a dit:


> Oui r e m y mais ça ne remplacera pas le chime ?
> 
> Si ?


 
Non je réponds simplement à la demande complémentaire qui est:
"si on ne peut remplacer le chime, est-ce qu'on peut au moins avoir un son à l'ouverture de session ?"


----------



## two (20 Avril 2007)

l'id&#233;al est alors d'&#233;crire un script qui demande &#224; playsound de lire le son en question
l'avantage de playsound c'est que c'est un lecteur sans fen&#234;tre qui se commande par scripts
pas de fenetre donc impression que c'est un son syst&#234;me et pas de fen&#234;tre &#224; fermer &#224; chaque d&#233;marrage

et puisqu'on ne peut pas modifier le chime on peut en modifier le volume avec startupsound.prefpane

Pour les raisons dites pr&#233;c&#233;demment je d&#233;conseille  de couper  le volume completement  mais rendre le chime plus discret n'emp&#232;che pas d'entendre s'il y a un probl&#232;me...


----------

